# how long



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

how long should i wait after i set up a 20gallon 
before i add some red bellies


----------



## newportman (Dec 14, 2003)

You need to cycle the tank. Make sure its at a decent temp.

Also a 20 gallon is not recommended for piranhas.

IF you are unfamiliar with the cycling process I'm sure someone will post details on the process.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Read this to learn how to properly cycle your tank, http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

what will happen if i do not cycle the tank


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

if you don't cycle the tank, worst case - your p's will die


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> if you don't cycle the tank, worst case - your p's will die


 Yep pretty much.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, they will probably suffer ammonia burns when it spikes.. and could possibly die due to high nitrItes. Anyways, 20G is real bad for RBP. It could hould 1" -1.5" of like 2 RBP or so but , i hope you upgrade soon.. A small spilo could live in that for a while


----------



## WARDLE (Nov 18, 2003)

im going to just try 2 rbp
i know its a bad number but alot of ppl also say itsbetter than 3


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> if you don't cycle the tank, worst case - your p's will die


 Just be patient and cycle your tank and get a bigger tak.


----------

